# Circle Hook Size Small Sharks



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm heading down in a couple weeks and went through my gear from the last time I was down. I was using 6/0 Owner circle hooks last time. For someone that sticks to the beach (I don't yak out bait) what size circle hooks yall recommend? I use cut ladyfish chunks on a 4ft wire leader tied directly to braid.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I use 16/0 mustad on my casted gear. Works fine. Can go smaller if you'd like. When i caught really small sharpnose one night i was using like 8/0 maybe. Not sure


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

13/0 eagle claw is a pretty good. smallest I've seen hooked with one is 3ft.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

When I pier fish for sharks and using lady fish, blue fish, and hardtail I use a 7/0 eagle claw. A lot of times if you go to Academy they will have them on sale for .99 cent a pack. I haven't had a problem with those size hooks with that size bait. If I'm off the beach I'm using a bigger bait and reel, so the hook is bigger. I think it's a 18/0 eagle claw.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Almost all my castable shark leaders for the surf are rigged with Mustad 39960D 16/0 circles.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

10/0 owner


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2013)

I've moved to 13/0 Eagle Claw L2004 circles for my casted shark rigs.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Dang, y'all are casting some big hooks lol

I was using 6/0 Owners no problem on the 3-4 sharks but I might bump up to a 10/0.


----------

